# Great Horror Campout



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Has anyone participated in the Great Horror Campout? I saw a billboard in my area and it looks awesome/horrific. I just wanted to see if anyone on the forum had an opinion one way or the other. Thanks!

http://greathorrorcampout.com/


----------



## Haywood (Aug 15, 2013)

I Missed it! Uuuggghhhhh


----------

